# unknown language: scheli mome



## gella

i found the following text on a paper snippet on train.
can you identify the language?
----
Scheli Mome

Zali

Revo, Voso, Aedibe!
Ma tvete no pa avko
Ka, katsa! Ordo kra!
***
Krado, Ortsa, Kakako,
Av Pano te tvema be!
Diaseo vovo re!

Setili

Alni ot vlape, ti dmisa
Metsveche, bo po-setu.
Na nanase che yuzh pra:
<<Ulan-Bu>>.
***
Bu anul prayuzh che se
Na nanatuse pobo,
Chetsve mensa Dmiti Pe.
Vla ot Bial.


----------



## spurdosparde

Looks like romance and slav languages mixed up together.


----------



## Copperknickers

Wouldn't be surprised if it was put there specifically to result in your confusion.  Actually you'd be surprised how common it is for people to make up random languages/codes on the train, plane, etc, just because they are bored. Afterall, why would anyone write a message on paper on a train, unless they suddenly had some sort of compulsion or were inspired (in this case apparently, a poem was intended perhaps?). Even with this being the case, it's clearly not in a real language, because it is obviously rare in the extreme (it would be unlikely for some Native American language to surface on a German commuter train), and if it was meant seriously why would they have forgotten it?


----------



## LilianaB

I think it is a Romance language, a language which has a lot of Roamnce elements, or a made-up language. I think it starts: dear Mother.


----------



## merquiades

I put it through google translater and it detected Slovenian, but couldn't give me a translation, so I'm not so sure.

However it does look Slavic to me  po-, katsa, tvete.... all those consonants
I don't think it's Romance.  I'd understand more of it.


----------



## merquiades

These verses are widely commented on internet.  They seem famous in the blogosphere.  Many believe it's a made up language or some kind of joke or hoax, maybe poetry, others say it originated in Russia and is some local or regional "Russian" language.  It also is written in Cyrillic.  For those who read Russian there is more information on the net but I don't know what...


----------



## LilianaB

It is not Russian 100%, unless it is one of the non-Slavic languages from Russia, but I doubt it.


----------

